# هل تقبل المسيحية نظرية التطور (ارجو دخول جميع الطراف) و لماذا



## John Peter (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد


هل تقبل المسيحية نظرية التطور

ان كان نعم لماذا و لا لماذا


و ان كان نعم هل تؤثر على موضوع الخطية الاصلية 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تقبل السيحية نظرية التطور (ارجو دخول جميع الطراف) و لماذا*

*أعتقد أن على هذه الفرضية أن تنجح أولاً .*
*قبولها يعتمد على مدى التفسير الترميزي .*
*لا عىقة لذلك بالخطيئة الجدية .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تقبل السيحية نظرية التطور (ارجو دخول جميع الطراف) و لماذا*

*قصدك إيه بنظرية التطور ؟

هل قصدك إن الانسان كان أصله قرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تقبل السيحية نظرية التطور (ارجو دخول جميع الطراف) و لماذا*

*نحن لا نتبع نظريات فلسفية

نحن نتبع خالق الكون ذاته

نتبع الخالق الذى يقول للميت المتعفن : هلم خارجاً ، فتتبدد رائحة العفونة ويتبدد الدود وتعود الحياة ويخرج الميت بالرغم من أن جسمه مربوطاً فى الكفن

قلنا لك سابقاً أنك لن تفهم المسيحية ، إلاَّ إذا عرفت من هو المسيح

ولذلك فإن الأسماء المسيحية لا تخدعنا ، لأننا نعرف من هو الذى يعرف المسيح ، من غيره

إعرف المسيح ، ترتاح ، يرتاح قلبك وبالك وضميرك ، مهما كانت عواصف الحياة الدنيا ، وتكسب الحياة الأبدية*


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس اي شئ يعارض اي نظرية علمية بخصوص نشوء الخليقة.
الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان الله خلق الخليقة لكن لم يدخل في تفاصيل الخلق، اي لم يذكر لنا كيفية الخلق. هل كان الخلق فيه عملية تطور ام لا، يبقى هذا الشئ محتمل ولا يعارض الكتاب المقدس أبداً.


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس اي شئ يعارض اي نظرية علمية بخصوص نشوء الخليقة.
> الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان الله خلق الخليقة لكن لم يدخل في تفاصيل الخلق، اي لم يذكر لنا كيفية الخلق. هل كان الخلق فيه عملية تطور ام لا، يبقى هذا الشئ محتمل ولا يعارض الكتاب المقدس أبداً.


 
*اجابة رائعة و أتفق معها تماماً*​


----------



## MAJI (9 ديسمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد*​
> 
> 
> *هل تقبل المسيحية نظرية التطور*​
> ...


لا تؤثر نظرية التطور على الفكر المسيحي في موضوع الخطية الاصلية.
لان موضوع الخطية الاصلية هي مع انسان وليس غيره وحتى لو كان اصله قرد ,
 يبقى ان هناك انسان اول (ادم ) .
كل ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس هو لخدمة راحة الانسان الروحية والنفسية .
فانظر اليه من هذه الزاوية واستفد منه يا اخ جون.
العلماء كل يوم يكتشفون شئ جديد وبعضها يلغي ما اكتشفوه سابقا .
لاتعتمد على البشر 
اعتمد على من هو اعلى .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*التطور فى الكائنات الحية مقبول
والانسان نفسه حصل تطور فى مراحل وجوده على الارض وكل الكائنات حصلها تطور
لكن التطور من كائن اقل تطورا الى كائن معقد دا شئ مرفوض كتابيا وحتى غير مقبول علميا   
*


----------



## Twin (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*النظرية في حد زاتها مجرد نظرية لم ترتقي للواقع والحقيقة ... في نظرية وفرضية *
*ولكن نظرية التطور لا تعارض الإيمان المسيحي في شئ ولا الكتاب المقدس فكما قال الأخوة أن الكتاب ذكر لنا أن الخليقة خلقت كلها في 6 أيام ولكن هذا اليوم يختلف عن يومنا الحالي لأن قبل خلق النورين الكبيرين كان يطلق أيضاً علي عملية الخلق يوماً .... *
*فهل تتطورت الخليقة أم خلقت هكذا أم ,,, أم ,,,, فهذا لا يعارض الكتاب والإيمان ... نحن نعرف أن الله هو مبدع هذا الكون *
*ولكن الكتاب ومن وجهة نظري يعترض علي كون ان الإنسان كان في الأصل ليس بإنسان وتطور *
*هذا خطاً كتابياً لأن الإنسان خلق من طين الأرض وصار نفساً حية عاقلة كاملة كادم*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*جوهر المسيحية هو الملكوت السماوى

جوهر الكتاب المقدس كله هو الرجوع للحياة مع الله

وأما هذه الفلسفات العالمية ( التى لم يتم إثباتها بإسلوب علمى ، بل هى مجرد تخمينات ، يتم تعديلها كلما إكتشفوا جديد ) فليس لها عندنا نفس الوزن الذى لإلهنا القادر القدير ، الذى نتعامل معه ونعرف علوه فوق كل أفكار البشر ، بما فيهم من يدعون العلم (أنا شخصياً فى نظرى ، أن التفكير العلمى الحقيقى بمعنى الكلمة ، يوجد حيثما توجد البراهين ، على نظام الإثبات الرياضى ، أما الإفتراضات ، فقد تصيب وقد تخيب ، وهى مفيدة عندما تصيب ، ولكنها مضرة فيما تخيب فيه)

والكتاب المقدس قال أن الله أخذ من تراب الأرض

وهو تعبير واسع جداً ، يشمل كل ما هو تراب

وكل الأرض وما عليها : تراب

وعندما خلق ربنا يسوع المسيح عيوناً للمولود أعمى ، خلقها من تراب ، ولكنها لم تكن عيونا تنتمى لنظرية التطور ، بل خلقها عيوناً كاملة مباشرة فى لحظة واحدة

إذن فهذا القادر القدير ، لا نتفلسف عليه ونقول كيف يعمل كذا وكيف يعمل كذا

بصراحة شديدة هذه حماقة وظلامية ، أن نرى الخالق يخلق ، ثم ندعى أننا نفهم أكثر منه

وأما نحن ، فنتطلع إلى هذا العالم السماوى الثمين القيمة ، حيث لا تراب ، بل روح سامية

الله روح ، والذين يريدون الوصول إليه ، ينبغى أن يسموا فوق المادية ، ويتطلعوا للروحانية

ولن يجدها أحد ، خارج المسيحية وخارج الكتاب المقدس

أتمنى أن الأخ الذى يسمى نفسه جون بيتر ، يستوعب هذا الأمر*


----------



## John Peter (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا اوي انا كدة عرفت الاجابة وارتحت*​


----------



## نجمة الجدي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*قراءت الردود  الشخصية  للاخوة    على نظرية التطور  لشارلس داروين 

فقط احببت ان اعرف اذا كان هناك موقف رسمي من قبل الكنيسة حول النظرية 

هل النظرية مقبولة او مرفوضة ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يجب أن تثبت نظرية التطور أولا، لتكون أهلا لرأي الكنيسة!


----------



## نجمة الجدي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*
مسألة التطور عموما لا يمكن أن ينكرها الآن إلا شخص جاهل بما تعنيه، فإذا كان لدينا تمايز وانتقاء ووراثة فحتما يكون هناك تطور هذه مسألة تكاد تكون بديهية وتكاد لا تحتاج حتى الى الاحفوريات والتشريح المقارن لإثباتها، 
والتمايز الجيني بين أفراد النوع الواحد كان ولا يزال موجودا،
والطبيعة المحيطة بالأفراد والتي تناسب بعض أفراد النوع – الذين يحملون الجينات المفضلة - أكثر من غيرهم موجودة غالبا،
والوراثة حتما موجودة طالما هناك توالد،
وإذا وجدت هذه الثلاثة – التي لم تخلُ منها الأرض يوما منذ بدأت الحياة - يكون هناك تطور

هل سؤالي واضح 

هناك نظرية منذ 100 عام تدرس في الجامعات  

اسم النظرية : نظرية التطور 

فقط احتاج الموقف الرسمي للكنيسة منها 

هل ترفضها او تقبلها ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماحنا قولنا

التطور شئ طبيعى وموجود فى الحياة 

لكن لا نؤمن بان الانسان ككائن راقى متطور عن كائن اقل منه فى الرقى بمراحل 

فنحن نؤمن بالتطور فى داخل الكائن الواحد لفصائل وانواع ولكن لا نؤمن بان الخليقة فى بادئ الامر نتيجة تطور طبيعى دون الحاجة لخالق 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> *مسألة التطور عموما لا يمكن أن ينكرها الآن إلا شخص جاهل بما تعنيه،*


لم تقدمي إلا كلام فارغ، كلامي كان واضحاً، عندما تثبت كحقيقة تامة عندها تكون اهلا لرأي الكنيسة، 
هل كلامي صعب؟



> *اسم النظرية : نظرية التطور
> 
> فقط احتاج الموقف الرسمي للكنيسة منها
> 
> هل ترفضها او تقبلها ؟*


عندما تثبت تكون أهلا لرأي الكنيسة، فمازالت نظرية!


----------



## نجمة الجدي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ماحنا قولنا
> 
> التطور شئ طبيعى وموجود فى الحياة
> 
> ...



*نظرية التطور  لاتخص نظرية النشوء    - هناك موضعين منفصلين تماما  

الموضوع الذ استفسر عنه هو نظرية التطور فقط حيث لم يتطرق شارلس داروين  الى نظرية النشوء **


البعض يعتقد ان نظرية التطور هي ((الانسان اصله قرد)) وهذا فهم خاطئ تماما فنظرية التطور او نظرية الانتخاب الطبيعي لا تقول بهذا الامر (ان شاء الله نشرحها بشكل مبسط فيما يلي) 
تمايز = اختلافات بين افراد (مثلا واحد طويل وآخر قصير او غيرها ..)
وانتقاء = انتخاب او بقاء النوع الذي يتناسب اكثر مع الطبيعة المحيطة به
ووراثة = نقل المعلومات الجينية الى النسل
فما دام ان هناك اختلاف بين افراد وان افراد الذين عندهم ميزة تناسب المحيط بهم يصمدون ويورثون نسلهم فاكيد ان هناك تطور... انه امر بديهي (طبعا الآن تعرفون معنى البديهي من المنطق) ولا يحتاج الى ادلة تجريبية

الخلق بدء نتيجة بذرة بذرها الله

 تطورت البذرة وفق أطوار

تطورت هذه البذرة (خريطة الله الجينية) ويمكن القول انها خضعت لاليات التطور وهي ثلاثة: (تمايز وانتقاء ووراثة) وحدث هذا لكي يصبح الجسم مؤهلا وجاهز و معد لاستقبال النفس الانسانية فأصبح لدينا الانسان
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يادي الرغي، انتي فهمك ضعيف جداً. لك مخالفة.


----------



## نجمة الجدي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*فقط حبيت استفسر سؤال 

طيب متشكرين على المخالفة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن دستورنا هو الكتاب المقدس وليس اى نظريات اخرى


----------



## amgd beshara (9 أكتوبر 2012)

نجمة الجدي
كلامك مفيش فيه دليل مادي ملموس 
هي مجرد نظرية يعني مش حقيقة مجرد نظرية و افتراضات علماء 
و علي فكرة كان اصلة قرد لسة في علماء كتير بيؤمنوا بيها 
و اختلاف العلماء علي النظرية دي اكبر دليل علي خطأها 
لانه معندهمش دليلي مادي ملموس و حقائق علمية مؤكدة 
هي مجرد افكار 
و اذا كان العلماء الملحدين نفسهم مش مؤمنين بنفس النظرية 
احنا اللى معانا الحق الكتابي الواضح المتفق تماما مع الحقائق العلمية نؤمن بيها


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2012)

تم غلق الموضوع ​وقد استلم العضو نجمة الجدي مخالفة
بسبب سطوه على موضوع غيره ​​​


----------

